# pocket scriber



## lectrician (Jun 22, 2011)

You can make a real handy scriber by putting a drill blank in a normal retractable pencil. I use a Number 70 or 71 blank. the high speed steel that they are made out of will not loose it's temper if you over heat it while sharpening. and you can extend it any length to mark a hole or get into that hard to reach spot. Then retract it and put it into your pocket.


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 22, 2011)

Great idea :bow:


----------



## chucketn (Jun 22, 2011)

Where would one get a drill blank? Especially that small. Good idea, though.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 22, 2011)

Mcmaster carr for one 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#drill-blanks/=cv5s4e
Likely MSC possibly enco. 
Tin


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats a great idea, I'll have to try and get some Rod.


----------



## lectrician (Jun 23, 2011)

i get them from enco


----------



## steamer (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh I like that!  I have a bunch of old "lead holders", that could be re pourposed.

Dave


----------

